# Singapore SDC Qualifying Exam



## arunmagic

Hi Everyone,

Is there anyone in this forum who has written the SDC dental qualifying examination? If so, please help.


----------



## simonsays

arunmagic said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Is there anyone in this forum who has written the SDC dental qualifying examination? If so, please help.


I know a few who has cleared the exam, though not myself

What's your question?


----------



## arunmagic

ecureilx said:


> I know a few who has cleared the exam, though not myself
> 
> What's your question?


Thanks for responding ecureilx. Appreciate any details on type of questions asked and syllabus and preparation information. The SDC website doesn't provide much information on this.


----------



## simonsays

arunmagic said:


> Thanks for responding ecureilx. Appreciate any details on type of questions asked and syllabus and preparation information. The SDC website doesn't provide much information on this.


not sure anybody will spoon feed you there .. 

you may start here, if O&G and other disciplines are to be compared

Get the exam notes and you can prep yourself

https://www.rcseng.ac.uk/fds


----------



## Indiandentistmds

Hi
If you know how the candidate went about securing a local offer of employment (which is mandatory requirement), then pl share the experience.
Except for the offer letter I've all read papers in place, but can't find anyone willing to offer me employment as I'm overseas qualified from non- schedule university.
also are you aware if the candidate was local Singaporean or expat?

Cheers
Deep


----------

